# Newbie question...



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Which is the better ROM...Infinity or TweakStock?

Thanks,
Chief


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Tweakstock!!


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

You should really try Eclipse.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

It is really a matter of preference. Personally I am using TweakStock. I have my phone set up exactly how I want it.


----------



## tperricone (Sep 15, 2011)

I like Eclipse...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I ran both Infinity and TweakStock and had no problems at all. I ran Infinity for a month or so. Running TweakStock right now but that's just because it came out the latest and wanted to try it out. I wouldn't have any problem going back to Infinity either, so yeah, I suppose it's just preference.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, everybody....appreciate it!

Chief
Sent from either my Droid Charge or ASUS Transformer using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

IMHO

Roms:
Eclipse.>Tweakstock>Infinity

Kernels
PBJ>Tweakstock>Imoseyon


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Went ahead and loaded up the TweakStock...Wow! Kickass ROM!! Love it. Thanks for all the help!

Chief
Sent from either my Droid Charge or ASUS Transformer using Tapatalk


----------

